# im new need help



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Whats up i just started snowboarding with my bro a year ago but still a beginner,we both are.We still want to get our own boards cuzim movin back to NJ.im 5'7 160lbs.Whats a good board to learn on freestlyle or freeride? my bro is 5'7 150lbs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

well it really depends on how much you are willing to spend


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Well between 3-500,and what about good bindings,and boots.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

boots are all about Ur foot type
u really need to spend the money on boots first
then board, than bindings
if u do not have comfortable feet u will not be able to ride all day
i like ride team bindings, just because they are all metal and have never failed me yet after 5 years
boots, i use the k2 t1's just because they fit me the best, north-wave is another great brand, Burton make good boots but on my foot they were too wide
boards, i could go on for days
the wider the board the more stable it is, and will float over the crude and powder
the key to any snowboard is a very sharp edge and a good wax job


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

diablo44 said:


> Well between 3-500,and what about good bindings,and boots.


you should be able to find a nice setup..but just make sure you wear the boots for awhile so you know you will be gellin when you ride


----------

